# Anyone have thier A/C condensers fixed due to damage????- questions



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Going in monday because of a rock putting a hole in my a/c condenser. Being aware of the issue of damage due to design flaw, I put wire mesh in the bumper, and still it happened. I am working with Stacy on this but my concern is this not getting replaced under warranty. As I told stacy I don have any money to have this repaired. I was wondering if anyone has had their condensers replaced for this same reason and had it done under warranty/free???? Whats your experience with this? I have the GM Major guard warranty in effect due to previous problems I've had with this car. 

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call GM Customer Service and get them to cover this. GM acknowledged they had a problem with the protection of the AC Condenser and redesigned the front grill to protect the condenser. Unfortunately GM chose to not apply the fix unless someone has a rock damaged condenser.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Must have been a tiny rock. I'd hope they cover it, especially considering there's a TSB out for it and a "fix".

This is why I ripped off the bumper to stick window mesh behind all the open grille area on both our cars. It's worked well for the Fit.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

cars have had large lower grille openings for years and this kind of damage happens on all brands and models of vehicles. Really no different then hitting a pothole, just bad luck. An a/c condenser is actually pretty tough. must have been one big rock


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If you can't get GM to fix it under warranty you might be able to pay for it through your comprehensive insurance. It worked for me recently when a squirrel chewed through a wheel speed sensor on my pickup.

My dealer installed the shield at no charge for the labor. I paid $17 for the part. They did it when they performed the belly pan recall.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> If you can't get GM to fix it under warranty you might be able to pay for it through your comprehensive insurance. It worked for me recently when a squirrel chewed through a wheel speed sensor on my pickup.
> 
> My dealer installed the shield at no charge for the labor. I paid $17 for the part. They did it when they performed the belly pan recall.


My comprehensive has a $500 deductible so if it comes to that I will just leave it and deal with no A/C I guess for the time left before I can get rid of that POS. 

I'm going to tell them when I go in not to put a finger on anything thats not going to be covered under warranty. If they dont cover it I'm going to see if stacy can do anything. If not I will be A/C less and my time with this car will be cut short. I've had it with this car with all the problems I've had and continue to have.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The service writer at my dealership told me that GM has paid for some A/C condenser replacements. I don't know how they decide whether or not to cover it.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

When I had my Cruze I had mine replaced under warranty. I purchased the car in late November, and it was not until late December that I tried using the AC for the first time, and it did not cool the car at all. I had noticed that the defog setting did not work well at all before I found out the AC was not working, so an empty system due to a hole in the condenser would explain that. Anyway, the service adviser told me that they usually do not cover this under warranty, but since I had only had the car a month they covered it. Good luck.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

At the dealership, they never heard of the TSB but visit isn't over yet so we will see.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

There going to cover the condenser under warranty but charge me 17.00 for a grille piece to protect it. They said they couldn't find the other thing in their system.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...tell them to lookup *GM #PI0461B*, supplemental screen installation for A/C condenser for 2011 Cruzes.

...Fry posted more info here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5151-ac-condenser-shield.html

...page 8 in the Jul-2012 issue of GM's *TechLine* webzine: http://www.sandyblogs.com/techlink/July 2012 Techlink 7_11.pdf


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the screen I bought. It was $17 msrp so maybe it's the same unit.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, that's the same screen/shield...cost $17...and it just "snaps" into place over the tubes at the two ends of the A/C condenser.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

My 2011 Cruze A/C was damaged by rock. Dealer repaired condenser under warranty.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Yes, that's the same screen/shield...cost $17...and it just "snaps" into place over the tubes at the two ends of the A/C condenser.


Got a call from GM the shield will be covered too, sweet!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Campuscop2003 said:


> Got a call from GM the shield will be covered too, sweet!


Good for GM. This should be a lifetime warranty for owners who's cars didn't come with the shield. Actually, GM should be proactive and have their dealerships stock these shields and check for and install them automatically whenever the car comes in for anything else. Not a full fledged recall because it's not a safety issue, but as a customer care action.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Campuscop2003,

We're glad to hear that you've been able to reach a satisfactory conclusion on this issue. We wish you many happy miles ahead!

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad to see that there is a solution to this. It looks like I have the same problem. A/c quit yesterday but didn't get time to look at it till today. Will get it to a dealer as soon as I can. Hope they will do the same.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Add me to the list of owners who did NOT get this thing warrantied. I thought I had a good dealer but I had to supply them with TSB # and then they said it didn't apply to Eco.:angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The shield was already installed on the 2011 Ecos. It wasn't initially on the other trims.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

The $17 shield sure wasn't on mine. The air shutters that are on Eco help but obviously not enough.


----------



## JMD82 (Dec 1, 2011)

*a/c condenser*

My 2011 condenser was replaced under warranty for a rock hit...a/c out again (out of warranty) taking to shop Wed...Have 0 $ deductible comp so if it's been hit again maybe State Farm will cover cost..


----------

